# Worms Reloaded startet nicht



## koopa1 (30. August 2010)

Hey Leute.

Ich hab mir heute Worms Reloaded von Steam gekauft und runtergeladen und wenn ich 
das Spiel starten will kommt der Bildschirm wo Team17 drauf steht und 
dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung das Worms Reloaded nicht mehr funktioniert
 und ich werde zurück auf den Desktop geleitet.Ich weiss aber nicht 
wieso ich es nicht spielen kann.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## fiumpf (30. August 2010)

koopa1 schrieb:


> Steam


Lass die Spieledateien (den Cache) auf Fehler überprüfen.
Im Steam-Client -> Bibliothek -> Spiele -> rechte Maustaste auf Worms -> Eigenschaften -> Lokale Dateien -> Integrität des Spiel-Cache prüfen

Falls Steam bei der Überprüfung defekte Dateien findet, werden diese neu heruntergeladen. Dann einfach probieren ob es funktioniert. Wenn nicht: Spiel deinstallieren und die Spieledateien neu laden.


----------



## koopa1 (30. August 2010)

Danke für die antwort.Ich hab schon in diversen anderen Foren nachgefragt und das hat alles nichtx gebracht.Aber dank deiner Hilfe gehts jetzt.Ich bin dir so dankbar.


----------



## fiumpf (30. August 2010)

Gern geschehen    .


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2010)

nebenbei: wie ist das Spiel denn? Ich vermute mal, man kann es wie gewohnt auch mit 2 Leuten an einem PC spielen + KI-Gegner?


----------



## LordSaddler (30. August 2010)

Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren, da ich die 2D-Worms auch immer gerne mit mehreren an einem PC gespielt habe. Ist es auch möglich, sein Team wieder selber zu vertonen?


----------



## chbdiablo (31. August 2010)

Das Spiel ist ganz okay, es ist wohl eher ein Konsolenport von dem letzten Worms Ableger von da (kenn ich aber nicht, nur PC).
Es gibt eine Solo Kampagne mit der man auch diverse Sachen freischalten kann, verschiedene Online Modi (Max. 4 Spieler mit je 4 Würmern). Man kann auch lokal spielen.
Teams selber vertonen geht (noch nicht), es gibt nur die gewohnt große Auswahl der Standardsounds.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

hab mit meinem kumpel immer hier worms gezockt, aber schon mit win XP haben die letzten 2D-Teile bei mir immer enorm gebockt... daher überleg ich nen kauf.


----------



## chbdiablo (2. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt etwa 12 Stunden gespielt, macht schon Spaß. Sowohl die Kampagne als auch Online.
Wer aber eines der alten Worms hat und nur ab und an mal ne lokale Runde gegen Freunde zocken will, braucht es nicht wirklich kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

naja, ich schon, weil die alten nicht mehr laufen


----------



## chbdiablo (3. September 2010)

Also die alten Worms Spiele laufen definitiv auf Win7.. neulich erst auf eines Freundes Laptop Worms Armageddon gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

bei mir geht am PC nix unter XP und vista...


----------

